# 3 Day Bug out Bag



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: 4 MRE Desserts, Peanut Butter Tubes, 4 Spam Cans, 12 oz white rice, 16 oz instant potatoes

*Drink*: 70 Ml of Packaged Water, 3 L Water bladder camelbak, 1 qt canteen, Gatorade mix, instant coffee

*First Aid*: Suture Kit, Cold Pack, Bandages, Triple Antibiotic ointment, 10 Hydrocodone 10-350mg,Hand sanitizer, large bottle of rubbing alcohol










*Tools*: M44 Mosin Nagant, Paracord, 100lb test fishing line, Fishing hooks, Advanced Swiss Army Knife, Gerber Defender blade, 40 rounds of 7.62 54R, 36 hour continuous use hand warmers, portable stove and cube fuel, 6 piece mess kit, filet blades, Windproof lighter, waterproof matches, USGI can opener, Heavy Rope, Fuel Stealing hose, mouse trap (for hunting small game)










*Maps and Travel Information*: N/A in my head

*Clothing*: Socks Thermals and wool Sweater, Mil Surplus Poncho

*Lighting*: Large Mag Lite, Glow Sticks

*Shelter*: 1970\'s new swiss military surplus -20 C sleeping bag and fleece liner










My plan is to bug in. when supplies run out and when things die down I have a very secure area with lush natural resources, however it is 130 miles away and if my car breaks down or my fuel stores get raided I have what I think would be a 5-10 day hike depending on my wife\'s ability to hike carrying her gear and our infant.


----------

